# PhotoMos - Relais



## ghostbrain (5 Mai 2011)

Hallo,

mich würde interessieren ob jemand erfahrungen mit "photomos relais" hat ?
würde sich gerne anstelle von relais verwenden im bereich bis max. 1A (24V)

z.B:

http://www.conrad.de/ce/ProductDeta...productcode=504846&zanpid=1493203267499810816


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (5 Mai 2011)

Das kannste wohl vergessen...

Conrad Schreibt:


> Schließer 60 V DC/AC 550 mA


Du Schreibst:


> 1A (24V)




Gruß
Timo


----------



## ghostbrain (5 Mai 2011)

der artikel dient als beispiel und ist sicher nicht auf die von mir genannten MAXIMAL 1A bezogen ...

*ROFL**ROFL**ROFL*


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (6 Mai 2011)

Sorry, aber...
wenns hier einen "Arschloch-Button" neben dem "Danke-Button"
geben würde, dann wäre er jetzt schon gedrückt... 
Du fragst hier nach was, stellst sogar noch nen link ein, was ansich schonmal sehr löblich ist, und wenn man dir dann helfen will kommt so ein mist dabei raus... 
Mein Fazit hierzu:
"So jung, und schon ein depp" 

Stell nächstesmal deine Frage gleich so, dass es jeder versteht, und es wird dir vielleicht auch geholfen. :wink:

Gruß
Timo


----------



## ghostbrain (6 Mai 2011)

Unimog-HeizeR schrieb:


> Sorry, aber...
> wenns hier einen "Arschloch-Button" neben dem "Danke-Button"
> geben würde, dann wäre er jetzt schon gedrückt...
> Du fragst hier nach was, stellst sogar noch nen link ein, was ansich schonmal sehr löblich ist, und wenn man dir dann helfen will kommt so ein mist dabei raus...
> ...



ich glaube du solltest nochmals zurück in die grundschule, vielleicht lernst du da etwas anstand ... weil wirklich was in der birne kannst du nicht haben, wenn du sollche dinge von dir lässt also mal ganz ehrlich ....

und falls du lesen kannst.... naja lassen es wir dabei, echt traurig was manche leute von sich denken bzw. halten...


----------



## bimbo (6 Mai 2011)

ghostbrain schrieb:


> ich glaube du solltest nochmals zurück in die grundschule, vielleicht lernst du da etwas anstand ... weil wirklich was in der birne kannst du nicht haben, wenn du sollche dinge von dir lässt also mal ganz ehrlich ....
> 
> und falls du lesen kannst.... naja lassen es wir dabei, echt traurig was manche leute von sich denken bzw. halten...


 

Ja!

Du hast es wirklich nötig!


----------



## ghostbrain (6 Mai 2011)

will das eigentlich gar nicht groß kommentieren, bzw. in diese richtung laufen lassen, es ist aber glaube ich verständlich wenn man solche "kommentare" zugeworfen bekommt ... ich denke dafür ist dieses forum auch nicht da um zu zeigen wer den "längeren" hat ?!

vll. kommen wir auf die ursprüngliche frage zurück ...


----------



## bimbo (10 Mai 2011)

Wie war die nochmal? *ROFL*


----------



## ghostbrain (10 Mai 2011)

lass uns an deinem wissen teilhaben, falls du zu diesem thema was sagen kannst.

ich kann die frage etwas präziser bzw. offener stellen, damit sie etwas klarer wird.

hat jemand überhaubt erfahrungen mit der photomos - relais technik ?
ich habe im netz einige kleinere infos gefunden, jedoch noch keine erfahrungsberichte ... daher ....


----------

